# Efficient handling of deed-back in Whistler, BC



## tartanwood (Dec 17, 2015)

For anyone needing to sell or transfer a property in Whistler, we highly recommend Dorothy Clarkstone, Notary Corporation in Port Alberni, BC. Her legal secretary, Jennifer Porter, was very prompt and efficient.

We bought a deeded timeshare at The Aspens in Whistler several years ago. We enjoyed a number of exchanges over the years, but it is time to move on. We’ve wanted to sell for a while, but we always got hung up on the challenge of finding a buyer for an off-season week and we were uncertain about finding a reliable party to handle the transfer across the border. We knew not to fall for ads from “timeshare relief” companies, but we were not sure where/how to start, so we kept postponing the process.

In mid-November, The Aspens HOA newsletter announced a deed-back option. They worked through Dorothy Clarkstone’s Notary Corporation, and Jennifer Porter handled the process smoothly and efficiently. It took less than a month from the day we learned of the deed-back option until the whole process was completed.

Yes, we did have to pay for this privilege, but for us it was worth it. We did not need to find a buyer before 2016 maintenance fees were due nor did we have to manage all of the other steps involved in selling on our own.

For those who find their own buyer, I’d also recommend Dorothy Clarkstone’s office to handle the transfer of deed.


----------



## boatnut (Jan 26, 2017)

I have used her services quite a few times. Every transaction was handled promptly and efficiently. Only hold up's were from the actual time share companies involved.
Highly recommended.


----------

